# Multiple attemps



## kekalei (May 27, 2010)

Patient presents  at hospital for an outpatient procedure.  The nurse processing the patient for surgery attempts to start an IV, however the first attempt was futile and succeeds on the second attempt.  

Are both attempts billable?

Thanks!


----------



## sbicknell (May 27, 2010)

In this case, code for only what she accomplished. The failed attempt is not codable


----------



## kekalei (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks!!!


----------

